# CCO and Sephora



## twiztdlilangel (Feb 22, 2014)

Had a day out with the girls had a blast and my husband is a total enabler    Also waiting on my sigma brush order


----------



## worldofbeauty24 (Feb 23, 2014)

Which nars eyeshadow dui did you get? It looks gorgeous!


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Feb 23, 2014)

It's called Kuala Lumpur


----------



## worldofbeauty24 (Feb 23, 2014)

twiztdlilangel said:


> It's called Kuala Lumpur


  I am going to Sephora this week I will definitely be looking for that! I also want Kauai, the green and purple look beautiful.


----------



## Mayanas (Feb 23, 2014)

amazing


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Im a little late but nice job! That Too Faced palette looks great


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Aug 16, 2014)

It wasn't as good as I had hoped it would be :/ should of searched it more but with some effort I can make it work


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Aug 20, 2014)

I just picked up a dual intensity shadow from NARS!  So excited to try it!


----------



## Leish098 (Aug 20, 2014)

Is that UD finishing spray any good ?


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Oct 22, 2014)

Leish098 said:


> Is that UD finishing spray any good ?


  I LOVE it. That was actually my second bottle of it. I don't have any issues with my makeup moving and it helps keep me from looking dry.


----------



## PraiseBastet (Dec 14, 2014)

Are those the Nikki lip glosses? Did those come from the cco?


----------

